# WTT # 1 and need a buddy



## Cath_Heather

Hi everyone!

So OH and I have decided to start trying in April/May 2019. We are wanting to get onto a better medical aid/insurance first.

I decided to sign up because my broodiness is driving me crazy. I've already started buying baby stuff! Crazy I know! It would be nice though, to have a buddy who is also WTT, and share my new purchases with and get advice etc.

It is quite overwhelming at how much a baby actually needs

Preferably someone as crazy as I am


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Hi Cath! I am getting my implant removed in March and we will be TTC#1 in may 2019 too! My broodiness is driving me crazy and has been driving me crazy that is why I signed up to find other moms to be who are waiting. Have you already purchased items? Have you started prenatal meds? 

Soooo how crazy are you exactly? lol


----------



## Shoemama

Hi Cath! I plan on TTC in June 2019, so not too far off from ya! I'd love to be WTT buddies with you both! 

We need a team name. *Power Ranger Stance*


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hiii ladies! So good meeting you! 

Sorry for the late reply. Network has been on and off.

I so agree with the team name! Love it! :

@TWO2TANGO well, I'd say compeltely crazy. Ive already purchased a pram and car seat combo. Its second hand and was going ridiculously cheap so... you know... haha. Also bought 2 packs of nappies, some toiletries, a breast pump, little socks and a couple vests...crazy considering we haven't even started trying but we have an AMAZING baby store that sells everything close to where i live and cant help it. Have you bought anything? Regarding prenatals, not exactly but on multi vitamins and an extra dose of folic acid.. waiting for my stash of vitamins tilo deplete then will be moving onto prenatals.

What I AM actually suffering with is coming to terms that I'll have to stop my anti depressents once i conceive. I suffer with depression and anxiety so thats going to be tough.

How old are you ladies? Where you from?


----------



## Shoemama

Cath_Heather said:


> Hiii ladies! So good meeting you!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Network has been on and off.
> 
> I so agree with the team name! Love it! :
> 
> @TWO2TANGO well, I'd say compeltely crazy. Ive already purchased a pram and car seat combo. Its second hand and was going ridiculously cheap so... you know... haha. Also bought 2 packs of nappies, some toiletries, a breast pump, little socks and a couple vests...crazy considering we haven't even started trying but we have an AMAZING baby store that sells everything close to where i live and cant help it. Have you bought anything? Regarding prenatals, not exactly but on multi vitamins and an extra dose of folic acid.. waiting for my stash of vitamins tilo deplete then will be moving onto prenatals.
> 
> What I AM actually suffering with is coming to terms that I'll have to stop my anti depressents once i conceive. I suffer with depression and anxiety so thats going to be tough.
> 
> How old are you ladies? Where you from?

Oh that is really hard, knowing you’ll need to stop medication you need. My mother struggles with both depression and anxiety. When she had to go off her medication, she started exercising and said that helped. It’s so hard and so different for everyone. 

I’m 29, live in Wyoming, and just married the love of my life in September. But between the two of us, we already have 5 kids haha! But as crazy as it is, at some point, we’d love to have an “us baby”. We are building a second story to our house in March, which will give us two extra bedrooms and another bathroom! So I want to make sure that gets done well before another little human is in the house haha.


----------



## Cath_Heather

Oh my! But I get you completely wanting a baby thats both of yours! I personally want 5 children... OH wants twins now and that's the last of it. Little does he know hehehehe. So exciting about the house expansion. Living expenses here are soo expensive so we renting for now.

We aren't married yet but we both really want kids so will see what happens.

I've signed up a gym contract to start end March and it comes with a personal trainer, who has said I can also gym when I'm pregnant and said it would help with my anxiety. 

Any purchases made yet?


----------



## Shoemama

Well twins would certainly put you well on your way to 5 haha! Having a full house with lots of kids is insanely fun...and stressful. But I'm grateful for each and every one of my cuties, truly. So that's why I'm not too anxious about having "too many" kids or what have you. Will my kids all get their own ipad? No...we have devices they share, and they have built in friends. It all works out in the end :) 

Gym is awesome!! I used to go every morning but that was when I was a stay at home mom. HAH! Ain't nobody got time for that when you work and have kids waiting for you at home! lol

No purchases made, no! We will need a lot since I got rid of everything baby after my ex husband stranded us and I moved 2000 miles across the country. And my husband's ex wife also took all the baby stuff. So we have to start over. Probably for the best though! It's good to pick things out together I think! 

You sound like your heart is ready for a little one. That is awesome, and I'm excited to follow you on your journey! Where do you live? UK I'm guessing?


----------



## HWGina

Hi guys!

I’m new to these forums, just looking for someone in the same boat really.

Me and my other half have decided to start trying later next year. We are both ridiculously broody and impatient, but we’ve got a lot of change happening soon and throwing a baby into the mix won’t help. We’re getting married in June, and are buying a new house/starting new jobs closer to family. This week we are moving back in with my parents (with our many pets) until the house sale goes through, which could be months, so realistically we think we should wait until we have our own place again before we get pregnant, and ideally until after the wedding (since I’ve already put a deposit on a dress I would like to fit into!)
But the wait is excruciating at times! I’m 30, he’s 32. I’ve wanted kids for years, but never been in the right circumstances with education, work, relationships etc. And now finally it’s just around the corner my broodiness has gone into overdrive!

I had my Mirena coil removed in February, and we’ve been using the Natural Cycles contraceptive app since then. It was partly because I wanted my body to have a chance to self regulate again, and see what was normal for me, as I’ve been on some form of hormonal contraception since I was 19. Partly because the possibility of an “accident” is something we are both (not so) secretly excited about. The app has been working very well for us so far, though. We’ve had a couple of periods that were a few days later than expected that led us to doing a pregnancy test, and then both been bummed out when it’s negative. Which seems stupid when that is actually the plan.

My other half is a bad influence too! Because of the app we know when I’m ovulating each month, and he’s like the devil on my shoulder saying “go on, let’s just see what happens, life is short!” But I can just picture the house sale falling through and being stuck at my parents with 5 animals and then also a baby!

I’ve not bought anything yet. Every time I’m at the shops I pause longer than I should in the baby aisle, but I worry that to buy something now would be jinxing it. If for any reason it didn’t happen I wouldn’t know what to do with the stuff and it would make me too sad.

Anyway, I hope I haven’t rambled on too long. It’s difficult to talk to friends about this without coming across as crazy. I mention occasionally that after we’re married we’ll probably start thinking about it, but I don’t let on how many hours I’ve spent binge watching one born every minute, researching local birthing units or reading ttc stories on mums net. It’s nice to know there are other people out there feeling the same!


----------



## Cath_Heather

Shoemama said:


> Well twins would certainly put you well on your way to 5 haha! Having a full house with lots of kids is insanely fun...and stressful. But I'm grateful for each and every one of my cuties, truly. So that's why I'm not too anxious about having "too many" kids or what have you. Will my kids all get their own ipad? No...we have devices they share, and they have built in friends. It all works out in the end :)
> 
> Gym is awesome!! I used to go every morning but that was when I was a stay at home mom. HAH! Ain't nobody got time for that when you work and have kids waiting for you at home! lol
> 
> No purchases made, no! We will need a lot since I got rid of everything baby after my ex husband stranded us and I moved 2000 miles across the country. And my husband's ex wife also took all the baby stuff. So we have to start over. Probably for the best though! It's good to pick things out together I think!
> 
> You sound like your heart is ready for a little one. That is awesome, and I'm excited to follow you on your journey! Where do you live? UK I'm guessing?

Your posts really do excite me! You seem so passionate about having a big family which in all honesty, I was for a long time, pretty scared that I wouldn't cope even with one baby. My OH is amazing so he will be a big help I know.

He is moving down to be with me in January which would mean a minimum of 2 hours driving daily to work and back. Stressing about that, the roads here get very hectic with trucks.

I am sorry about your ex husbands ex wife taking all the baby stuff. Greedy much! BUT starting fresh is probably for the best and very exciting picking out stuff! This months "baby budget" is a no no as our cars need to be serviced so I'm going to be suffering for a whole month with broodiness haha.. OH parents think we rushing about moving in but they just upset he wont be financially supporting them when they actually dont need it. Great in laws I'm going to have... i actually got pretty upset the other night and called her out on it. But seems its sorted now. They dont know we will be trying soon, they will freak out! Sorry about completely changing the topic! Lol

And no, Im from South Africa. You probably heard a lot about this "wonderful" country of ours.


----------



## Cath_Heather

HWGina said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I’m new to these forums, just looking for someone in the same boat really.
> 
> Me and my other half have decided to start trying later next year. We are both ridiculously broody and impatient, but we’ve got a lot of change happening soon and throwing a baby into the mix won’t help. We’re getting married in June, and are buying a new house/starting new jobs closer to family. This week we are moving back in with my parents (with our many pets) until the house sale goes through, which could be months, so realistically we think we should wait until we have our own place again before we get pregnant, and ideally until after the wedding (since I’ve already put a deposit on a dress I would like to fit into!)
> But the wait is excruciating at times! I’m 30, he’s 32. I’ve wanted kids for years, but never been in the right circumstances with education, work, relationships etc. And now finally it’s just around the corner my broodiness has gone into overdrive!
> 
> I had my Mirena coil removed in February, and we’ve been using the Natural Cycles contraceptive app since then. It was partly because I wanted my body to have a chance to self regulate again, and see what was normal for me, as I’ve been on some form of hormonal contraception since I was 19. Partly because the possibility of an “accident” is something we are both (not so) secretly excited about. The app has been working very well for us so far, though. We’ve had a couple of periods that were a few days later than expected that led us to doing a pregnancy test, and then both been bummed out when it’s negative. Which seems stupid when that is actually the plan.
> 
> My other half is a bad influence too! Because of the app we know when I’m ovulating each month, and he’s like the devil on my shoulder saying “go on, let’s just see what happens, life is short!” But I can just picture the house sale falling through and being stuck at my parents with 5 animals and then also a baby!
> 
> I’ve not bought anything yet. Every time I’m at the shops I pause longer than I should in the baby aisle, but I worry that to buy something now would be jinxing it. If for any reason it didn’t happen I wouldn’t know what to do with the stuff and it would make me too sad.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I haven’t rambled on too long. It’s difficult to talk to friends about this without coming across as crazy. I mention occasionally that after we’re married we’ll probably start thinking about it, but I don’t let on how many hours I’ve spent binge watching one born every minute, researching local birthing units or reading ttc stories on mums net. It’s nice to know there are other people out there feeling the same!

Hello and welcome! We are more than hapoy for you to join this crazy bunch. The more the merrier! 

Regarding the house sale, dont even wait on that. I mean, you will try for a baby no matter the circumstances as you want a little one that badly. Am i wrong? ;) BUT maybe wait until after the wedding. You have already picked out your dream dress but it seems that a little bean growing in you is a bigger dream for you.

Sorry I'm being a bad influence too haha.. your OH will love me LOL! My OH is exactly the same. Im waiting for my medical aid to kick in before we try as the government hospitals here are disgusting! I want the best for our baby. He keeps saying that he notices i only have a few days left of the pill and to maybe not get another months worth... he thinks he will take money out our savings to go private but that can be used to prepare for baby instead. My logical thinking at least.

Xxx


----------



## HWGina

Cath_Heather said:


> Hello and welcome! We are more than hapoy for you to join this crazy bunch. The more the merrier!
> 
> Regarding the house sale, dont even wait on that. I mean, you will try for a baby no matter the circumstances as you want a little one that badly. Am i wrong? ;) BUT maybe wait until after the wedding. You have already picked out your dream dress but it seems that a little bean growing in you is a bigger dream for you.
> 
> Sorry I'm being a bad influence too haha.. your OH will love me LOL! My OH is exactly the same. Im waiting for my medical aid to kick in before we try as the government hospitals here are disgusting! I want the best for our baby. He keeps saying that he notices i only have a few days left of the pill and to maybe not get another months worth... he thinks he will take money out our savings to go private but that can be used to prepare for baby instead. My logical thinking at least.
> 
> Xxx

There are lots of stories of people who have to wait for medical insurance to kick in. I really feel for people in that position! I’m from the uk and it makes me so grateful for the nhs. I don’t know how people do it if they can’t afford insurance or have an unexpected surprise. It must make things so difficult.

Me and the OH ended up having a bit of a chat about when to start this weekend. We were at my work’s Christmas party. We were sat near a good friend of mine who has a 5 month old, and a colleague who is just starting to show with her second pregnancy. After a couple of glasses of wine I ended up whining to OH “I really really want one!” And he was laughing at me saying “all I’d have to do is feed you wine on a red day and we’d be pregnant in minutes!” (Red day’s are your more fertile days with the natural cycles app.)
We ended up agreeing that maybe if we just wait until March time, if I got pregnant then I should still fit into my dress in June, and we should be in our own house by the end of the year unless things go terribly wrong. It probably won’t happen immediately anyway. I turn 31 in March and although I know there’s still time, I’m regularly reminded that things aren’t always as easy once you’re in your 30s.
The only difficulty would be the logistics of being able to reliably dtd at the right times of the month when your parents are in the room next door! OH has suggested occasionally buying them groupon vouchers for nights out!:lol:


----------



## Shoemama

Cath_Heather said:


> Your posts really do excite me! You seem so passionate about having a big family which in all honesty, I was for a long time, pretty scared that I wouldn't cope even with one baby. My OH is amazing so he will be a big help I know.
> 
> He is moving down to be with me in January which would mean a minimum of 2 hours driving daily to work and back. Stressing about that, the roads here get very hectic with trucks.
> 
> I am sorry about your ex husbands ex wife taking all the baby stuff. Greedy much! BUT starting fresh is probably for the best and very exciting picking out stuff! This months "baby budget" is a no no as our cars need to be serviced so I'm going to be suffering for a whole month with broodiness haha.. OH parents think we rushing about moving in but they just upset he wont be financially supporting them when they actually dont need it. Great in laws I'm going to have... i actually got pretty upset the other night and called her out on it. But seems its sorted now. They dont know we will be trying soon, they will freak out! Sorry about completely changing the topic! Lol
> 
> And no, Im from South Africa. You probably heard a lot about this "wonderful" country of ours.

 Having a big family is amazing. DH has 4 siblings and I have 3 siblings so we both grew up in bigger families. So much fun and craziness. 

I think we might need to speed up the baby stuff buying because...well...I got a positive pregnancy test out of nowhere last week. :shock: Crazy. It’s early and anything can happen, but I might pop between here and the pregnancy boards for a little while. 

I actually don’t know much about South Africa! Were you born there? It sounds very different from where I live I’m sure!


----------



## HWGina

Wow congratulations shoemama! I was just reading your wtt journal last night, in fact.
Is it a result of the “oh s***” moment you mentioned in your other thread? How is OH feeling about things? You must be so excited!


----------



## Shoemama

HWGina said:


> Wow congratulations shoemama! I was just reading your wtt journal last night, in fact.
> Is it a result of the “oh s***” moment you mentioned in your other thread? How is OH feeling about things? You must be so excited!

Yup it’s the oh s*** moment hahaha. I thought for sure we wouldn’t be pregnant after taking a bunch of pregnancy tests, but I must have ovulated literally like 5 days after the uh oh. OH is stressed out, but happy. We wanted it...just had to speed up our timeline! 

I’m excited but cautious! I’ve miscarried twice before so you never know. The past few days I’ll wake up and we will look at each other and I’ll just be like “yup. Still pregnant.” LOL lord have mercy


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Cath_Heather said:


> Hiii ladies! So good meeting you!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Network has been on and off.
> 
> I so agree with the team name! Love it! :
> 
> @TWO2TANGO well, I'd say compeltely crazy. Ive already purchased a pram and car seat combo. Its second hand and was going ridiculously cheap so... you know... haha. Also bought 2 packs of nappies, some toiletries, a breast pump, little socks and a couple vests...crazy considering we haven't even started trying but we have an AMAZING baby store that sells everything close to where i live and cant help it. Have you bought anything? Regarding prenatals, not exactly but on multi vitamins and an extra dose of folic acid.. waiting for my stash of vitamins tilo deplete then will be moving onto prenatals.
> 
> What I AM actually suffering with is coming to terms that I'll have to stop my anti depressents once i conceive. I suffer with depression and anxiety so thats going to be tough.
> 
> How old are you ladies? Where you from?


WOW!! So much activity on here since I last posted

Sorry for slow reply, I started a new job and xmas shopping has been keeping us busy. I haven't purchased anything yet for myself but using the new baby in the family (husbands cousin) as an excuse to buy baby stuff and make some baby stuff. I recently got myself a sewing machine. So excited about it.

I'll be 29 in January and hubby will be 26 in 4 days. We got married in May this year. I moved to America from New Zealand in March to join my husband. I was born in SOUTH AFRICA and lived there till 16, so I'm South African by birth. The baby thoughts are driving me so crazy esspecially since I so badly want a family of my own here in America, my husbands family is nice enough with me but I always feel like an outsider with them and my MIL doesn't really acknowledge me or her son in law as her own children but as her children's spouses. She is very staunch business type and not very good to have meaningful talks with. She makes me miss my family even more when I'm around her. Makes me want to start our family asap. Both DH and I are happy to have 4 babies, maybe a 5th will sneak in if we are blessed! Who knows. We are currently on Dave Ramsey debt free journey plan and should be debt free by the end of 2019 and if we start TTC May/June we should be all good!!

CONGRATULATIONS SHOEMAMA!!!


----------



## Shoemama

TWO2TANGO you sound super prepared, I love it!! We wanted to get our debt down, too, but ah well. Life is funny lol. 

I'm sorry about your MIL. My first MIL was like that...she never liked me and I always felt awkward around her! My MIL now is amazing, warm, welcoming...she accepted my four kids into the family like they had always been there. She makes adorable jokes about all the stockings she had to buy for this year's Christmas, and seems tickled to have so many grandbabies all of a sudden. 

Sorry tangent there. Anyway, you sound super ready and I'm excited for you!!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Shoemama said:


> TWO2TANGO you sound super prepared, I love it!! We wanted to get our debt down, too, but ah well. Life is funny lol.
> 
> I'm sorry about your MIL. My first MIL was like that...she never liked me and I always felt awkward around her! My MIL now is amazing, warm, welcoming...she accepted my four kids into the family like they had always been there. She makes adorable jokes about all the stockings she had to buy for this year's Christmas, and seems tickled to have so many grandbabies all of a sudden.
> 
> Sorry tangent there. Anyway, you sound super ready and I'm excited for you!!

Not as prepared as we would like to be but I've heard that you never really are.


----------



## Cath_Heather

Wow! Just read and caught up! I am so sorry for the delay once again, my phone decided it would be nice to go for a swim

@shoemamma, a HUGE congratulations! I know you must be scared because of the miscarriages that you've had but try take each day as it comes. You can do it!

Born and raised in South Africa. It's all I've known as home. Its a beautiful country nonetheless. I would ideally like to move to Canada. We are keeping an eye put for positions for OH but I dont think his mother will let him go so easily haha... @TWO2TANGO, what a small world. What made you decide to move?

Sorry if I've missed half your messages. My phones is ridiculous! I'm trying to figure out how to get notified :/

So a little help, I dont and havent had any kids/losses:
One of my best friends baby died about a year ago in NICU and she is thinking of trying again but is so worried, not only because she feels guilty, but because her placenta ruptured which caused her to have an emergency C-section and her little boy ended up having bleeding on the brain, so became brain damaged. She decided it best to turn off the machines. She is terrified of it happening again although there is no cause. She turned to me for answers and I didnt know how to respond. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Cath_Heather

So I'm adopting a puppy! We are going to look for one at a rescue organization... that was my OHs idea. I'm so excited!


----------



## Stargazing

Cath_Heather said:


> Hiii ladies! So good meeting you!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Network has been on and off.
> 
> I so agree with the team name! Love it! :
> 
> @TWO2TANGO well, I'd say compeltely crazy. Ive already purchased a pram and car seat combo. Its second hand and was going ridiculously cheap so... you know... haha. Also bought 2 packs of nappies, some toiletries, a breast pump, little socks and a couple vests...crazy considering we haven't even started trying but we have an AMAZING baby store that sells everything close to where i live and cant help it. Have you bought anything? Regarding prenatals, not exactly but on multi vitamins and an extra dose of folic acid.. waiting for my stash of vitamins tilo deplete then will be moving onto prenatals.
> 
> What I AM actually suffering with is coming to terms that I'll have to stop my anti depressents once i conceive. I suffer with depression and anxiety so thats going to be tough.
> 
> How old are you ladies? Where you from?

Hey sorry to butt in Here but I was reading your post and I just wanted to say... I thought I had to go off my antidepressants too, however I spoke to my doctor last week as I told her worries about having to come off it. She said no, I don’t have to come off them, simply change to this antidepressant/anti anxiety pill that’s proven very safe for pregnant women. It’s called sertriline (spelling?) or Zoloft. She said depression and being so anxious (therefore releasing so much stress hormone in your body) is way more of a risk then the meds. 

Hope that’s helpful I was so relived knowing I didn’t have to come off them!


----------



## Cath_Heather

Stargazing said:


> Hey sorry to butt in Here but I was reading your post and I just wanted to say... I thought I had to go off my antidepressants too, however I spoke to my doctor last week as I told her worries about having to come off it. She said no, I don’t have to come off them, simply change to this antidepressant/anti anxiety pill that’s proven very safe for pregnant women. It’s called sertriline (spelling?) or Zoloft. She said depression and being so anxious (therefore releasing so much stress hormone in your body) is way more of a risk then the meds.
> 
> Hope that’s helpful I was so relived knowing I didn’t have to come off them!

Hi there! :) that is such a relief. I can imagine being off my medication wont be good for me or baby. I'm definately going to go do some research on it. Xx


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been so quiet :( since I was last on here, I adopted 2 furbabies. They keep me busy, wow! We also moved into a cute 2 bedroom home but renting. We would ideally like to look at buying in the next year.

My OH has said we can start trying after this months pills(about 2 weeks to go). I am very nervous. Anyone else become nervous and "uneasy" when the time to start trying actually comes?


----------



## svaughn8814

Cath_Heather said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been so quiet :( since I was last on here, I adopted 2 furbabies. They keep me busy, wow! We also moved into a cute 2 bedroom home but renting. We would ideally like to look at buying in the next year.
> 
> My OH has said we can start trying after this months pills(about 2 weeks to go). I am very nervous. Anyone else become nervous and "uneasy" when the time to start trying actually comes?

Hi!! I'm new to your thread but I have one day left of BCP and It's game on for us! Any updates with you? I have one daughter and this will be my #2. Also, I'm just as nervous to go through this journey again (my first pregnancy was terrible). 

-Savannah


----------



## Cath_Heather

svaughn8814 said:


> Hi!! I'm new to your thread but I have one day left of BCP and It's game on for us! Any updates with you? I have one daughter and this will be my #2. Also, I'm just as nervous to go through this journey again (my first pregnancy was terrible).
> 
> -Savannah

Hi Savannah, and welcome!
I'm on my first month TTC, and already have a huge urge to test! Haha

Look forward to having a TTC buddy ;)


----------



## svaughn8814

Cath_Heather said:


> Hi Savannah, and welcome!
> I'm on my first month TTC, and already have a huge urge to test! Haha
> 
> Look forward to having a TTC buddy ;)

I understand about the urge to test. I think this time around I'm just going to buy a big pack of tests. :lol: Good luck!!! Baby dust to you! :D


----------



## Cath_Heather

svaughn8814 said:


> I understand about the urge to test. I think this time around I'm just going to buy a big pack of tests. :lol: Good luck!!! Baby dust to you! :D

Im tempted to buy tests for my home stash but I'm trying so hard not to spend too much money unnecessarily. How long did it take you to conceive your little girl?


----------



## svaughn8814

Cath_Heather said:


> Im tempted to buy tests for my home stash but I'm trying so hard not to spend too much money unnecessarily. How long did it take you to conceive your little girl?

I agree! It can get costly. It took a little over a month. It happened so fast! I'm hoping for the same this time around.


----------



## Cath_Heather

svaughn8814 said:


> I agree! It can get costly. It took a little over a month. It happened so fast! I'm hoping for the same this time around.

CD 23, tested because why not. Obviously negative. Cervix very squashy but spotting a tiny bit. Confused. Still at least a week away from AF.


----------



## svaughn8814

Cath_Heather said:


> CD 23, tested because why not. Obviously negative. Cervix very squashy but spotting a tiny bit. Confused. Still at least a week away from AF.

I'm sending baby dust your way!!! Let us know if you get that BFP!


----------



## Cath_Heather

AF started :( hows everyone doing?


----------

